# Interesting audiobook



## Major Minor (Jul 14, 2012)

Just purchased an audiobook from iTunes entitled WWII Airmen: Amazing Accounts of Airmen Recorded During the War. There are interviews, radio broadcasts and recordings from the aircraft during the mission. It was only $3.95. Two hours. I love stuff like this!


----------



## proton45 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm gonna check it out...looks cool


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2012)

Very cool, and welcome aboard.


----------

